# To all High Flyer owners



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi guys! I have kept Pakistani high flyers for 9 years now and I was just wondering what do you guys feed your high flyers? What seed mix?

Is it different between your flyers and breeders? Any input will be greatly appreciated! 

PS. Also, please tell me your results with the feed you give to your high flyers. Thank you!


Gurbir


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello, I raise Serbian highfliers. I feed them whole corn, milo, wheat, safflower, Canadian peas and I add a little bit of black oil sunflower seeds for a winter and breeding mix. In the flying season I cut back on the whole corn, safflower and black oil seeds. I feed them in the evening. Last year my old birds flew 8hrs in June going in and out of sight and my young birds flew 4 hrs in September.


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

I feed a mix of corn, barley and vetch to my flyers. I keep dutch highfliers and a strain of tipplers that I cant spell. Usually get a minimum of 6 hours from each.


----------



## shandu187 (Jun 10, 2009)

i feed my canadians nutra blend it has everything they need in it.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

shandu187 said:


> i feed my canadians nutra blend it has everything they need in it.


It looks like this product is a premix. So what are you mixing it into? Thanks


----------

